# Cat poops in nugget form. Is this constipation?



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

This is not my cat nor my picture but the poop looks similar (only the poops I see are covered in litter).










One of my cats seems to poop like this. A lot of little nuggets in the litter box, not a long log. I can't tell which cat since they share a box.

Does this indicate one of them is constipated? They are on wet and dry food and I ALWAYS add extra water to their wet food.

Just wondering if these nuggets are an issue.


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

What indicates constipation is no pooping. If the cats are pooping, they are not constipated. I think all cats have different forms of poop.


----------



## Auroraei (Jun 18, 2013)

True but maybe they are nuggets because they are hard to push out? :?: No idea.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

I'm no poo expert, but if you could see the cat in 'action' that's doing this, it might help!
I do get to see all varieties in my cats litter boxes, if the cat isn't straining trying to go, and you're not seeing any blood, you're probably ok...
Plus poo that's got moisture in it to start, can have a lot of moisture pulled from it after its sat in the litter for a while...
Hopefully someone else can weigh in here with some observations!!


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

Depends! Mme Coco has always done what we call 'ploppies'! They are small - from marble size to just a little more elongated. She did poops like this when she ate dry, wet and now on Raw - although they are slightly longer and less dry looking now with Raw. She poops happily; and always has, with no straining. I agree with 10c2d that you'd need to see the cat 'in action'


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Both my cats are same breed, eat the same no-grain food canned food. My female's poo tends to be "nuggests" or slightly longer but in sections--she doesn't strain while pooping......my male's poo is a normal "log". The cats are related, half brother, half sister to each other......I dunno maybe just a difference in their digestive tract?


----------

